# Anyone ever do an illusion costume ?



## sparky

I want to try one of the costumes that looks like they are being carried by someone. Saw some on you tube but didn't have any how-to for them. Has anyone ever done this ?


----------



## hidgerknight

I myself have done a illusion costume where my top half was in a box and it looked like I was being carried by someone i'll try to think up a tutorial that will help you.


----------



## Allen H

I have done a few of the carrried costumes, mine have all been on stilts but the theory is still the same. Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## Allen H

Here is one of mine
















http://i648.photobucket.com/albums/uu201/stiltbeast/Stilts/ScarboroughMothersDay2008027-1.jpg
I based everything off of a back pack frame.


----------



## [email protected]

I love this concept Allen, and it looks like you're having a great time.


----------



## sparky

On stilts, that is sweet...looks real good Allen. So i am guessing you put the cage over your head to get into it,the monster is somehow attached to the cage, but how does the monster and cage stay attached to you ??? I'm still laughing at you in the cage, that is some funny stuff there ! Looks awesome !


----------



## Allen H

I actually step in through the monsters shirt.
the cage floor is cut with a semicircle to allow my legs to go straight down. the ogres shoulders are supported by the two poles that come up from the back pack frame. The cage and floor are attached to the frame also.
pretty simple.


----------



## sparky

So Allen ,you have a backpack on in the pics above, where are the backpack straps?


----------



## CrazedLemming

I would guess it's the brown thing his thumb is pointing at in the second photo. You can see both in the 3rd image.


----------



## haunted_hallow

Allen H said:


> I actually step in through the monsters shirt.
> the cage floor is cut with a semicircle to allow my legs to go straight down. the ogres shoulders are supported by the two poles that come up from the back pack frame. The cage and floor are attached to the frame also.
> pretty simple.


love this idea... is it possible to see more pictures of the inside mechanics for someone whose not so talented !!


----------



## Joiseygal

Allen did a great job on his illusion costume! I love illusion costumes and did a few in the past. Here are a couple of pics of costumes I did. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of how I did it. I just thought I would put them up to give you some more ideas.


----------



## sparky

The baby one is funny. Thanks for the pics ,they look great. 
Still working on mine,can't find a good box yet, almost there.


----------

